# Indiana's "Right To Farm" Facing Challenges



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Tough situation.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/environmental-group-tackles-indianas-right-to-farm-laws-NAA-associated-press/


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

They could sell if they weren't trying to also get "pain and suffering" as well. Most bto in my area bought up nearby residences. Guatemalans have gotta live somewhere, right?


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

My view on this is very straightforward:

You have the right to do WHATEVER you want to on your property, as long as it stays completely within your property lines. This includes odors, noise, run-off, wastes, CO2, air pollution, or anything else.

Once anything crosses the property line, you are liable. Period.

I know this will never fly, but it's my philosophy. I try to live by it and I ask my neighbors to live by it.

Ralph


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Sounds like they need to relocate and the farmer ought to buy them out....and anyone else that has issues. If someone started a hog farm just down the road and refused to do anything about it, we would get sick of BBQ


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Yep, hogs can be some pretty nasty critters when it comes to stench.

On the other hand I'm sure the people complaining love bacon, however they don't want the side effects from having the cheapest and safest supply of food in the world in there backyard.

I certainly feel for them, a local BTO spreads chicken litter behind us and even with being a mile away can sometimes curl your nose hair.

My grandfathers take on this would have been "if you don't like it, quit eating". This usually shuts those up that complain about having to follow a tractor down the road.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

What is their idea of "unbearable stench?" Why so quick to side against the hog farm or agree that their may be a problem? I have a hog farm a mile away. Sometimes a small odor comes from there. Next it is going to be a dairy. Then a beef far. Don't forget wood smoke. Pretty soon when someone passes wind.

I defer any judgment on the stench until I smell it. Even then, I doubt there is an issue. 2 plaintiffs backed by some "environmental group"?

Until proven wrong, I see this as pure and frivelous harassment of a lawful entity.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Pine trees and flowera next... they smell.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

deadmoose said:


> Pine trees and flowera next... they smell.


Lol, but they don't stink......I would be pissed if I had a hog farm capable of putting out 38k GALLONS of manure A DAY.......that's a lot of shit!


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Beats living in the hood. Been there. Done that.


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

Rather smell hog manure than have neighbors who only eat goat meat. Like Marty's Grandfather's take on it if you don't like it quit eating. A dollar will get you 5 the hog farm was there before the complaining neighbors. I go by a couple of well run big hog farms in eastern NC every week and rarely every smell anything.(Maybe it is a case of management) Really though this sounds like a case of lawyers on both sides getting fat and nobody will end up satisfied.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Shuck-I think houses may have been first.

From the asses mouth:
http://www.hecweb.org/issues/sustainable-food-agriculture/hendricks-county-industrial-livestock-lawsuit/


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

somedevildawg said:


> Sounds like they need to relocate and the farmer ought to buy them out....and anyone else that has issues. If someone started a hog farm just down the road and refused to do anything about it, we would get sick of BBQ


Hell Dawg it would take a lot more than the smell of a little hog manure to get me tired of barbeque. If you would get tired of it that quick you've never eaten no NC barbeque.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

More on the litigators:
http://www.hecweb.org/about/our-impact/

http://www.hecweb.org/about/partners/

Sierra club? No thanks. These people would kill 20 people to save two owls and a tree.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

somedevildawg said:


> Sounds like they need to relocate and the farmer ought to buy them out....and anyone else that has issues. If someone started a hog farm just down the road and refused to do anything about it, we would get sick of BBQ


You ready to buy out all your neighbors when PETA backs them in a frivelous lawsuit?


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

deadmoose said:


> Shuck-I think houses may have been first.
> 
> From the asses mouth:
> http://www.hecweb.org/issues/sustainable-food-agriculture/hendricks-county-industrial-livestock-lawsuit/


Thanks Moose I stand corrected.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

> You have the right to do WHATEVER you want to on your property, as long as it stays completely within your property lines. This includes odors, noise, run-off, wastes, CO2, air pollution, or anything else.


I agree to a certain extent. When I mow my hayfield, especially when mowing next to property line, the noise, odor, pollen and tractor exhaust are not contained on my property. Each of my pollutants are minimal (in my judgment) and are not noxious .



> What is their idea of "unbearable stench?" Why so quick to side against the hog farm or agree that their may be a problem? I have a hog farm a mile away. Sometimes a small odor comes from there. Next it is going to be a dairy. Then a beef far. Don't forget wood smoke. Pretty soon when someone passes wind


, and no one lives close enough to me to notice anything except for the noise of my equipment (and occasional swearing). If someone were to build a house on the neighboring properties&#8230; state claims of "hay fever" or some other ailment associated with mown vegetation,and attempted to shut down my operation, it would not make me happy.
On the other hand, there was a hog operation moved in ½ mile from the last place that I owned. Here, if a residence is within X distance of a new operation, a waiver must be obtained from the effected households prior to allowing the build. I was BARELY outside of it. The rules were followed. I rarely smelled anything as the prevailing wind rarely pushed the smell my direction. Another confinement operation is near of buddy's house&#8230;within distance to have stopped it.



> If someone started a hog farm just down the road and refused to do anything about it, we would get sick of BBQ


My buddy gets all the hogs he wants to butcher at a WAY REDUCED price. No lawyers getting rich and everyone is happy to surrender a little of their own pride for the respect of the others' rights.

Just my perspective from both sides of the fence.

73, Mark


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

deadmoose said:


> You ready to buy out all your neighbors when PETA backs them in a frivelous lawsuit?


Lol....they love the smell of fresh cut Bermuda! Have plenty of comments from folks who travel the road frequently ..... But I have to agree with these folks, that right to farm law seems a bit broad if this kind of thing is allowed. These people have legitimate concerns......health, money, and way of life


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

I am amazed at how few people ever get involved in our local government. Property across the street from my house is getting broken up into 4 lots. Guy had to get a zoning variance. There is a sign in the yard about the meeting. I was the only neighbor at the meeting yet all the neighbors(non farmers) are up in arms about these new houses. Go to meetings and make your voice known!


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

somedevildawg said:


> Lol....they love the smell of fresh cut Bermuda! Have plenty of comments from folks who travel the road frequently ..... But I have to agree with these folks, that right to farm law seems a bit broad if this kind of thing is allowed. These people have legitimate concerns......health, money, and way of life


Did you look at their propaganda? The lawsuit is about eliminating any and all "factory farms." It as legitimate as a $3 bill.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

deadmoose said:


> Did you look at their propaganda? The lawsuit is about eliminating any and all "factory farms." It as legitimate as a $3 bill.


Who's propaganda? All I looked at was the poor bastard that happened to have a huge hog farm move in next to them.....I don't know about the "help" they might be receiving from other parties, have no use for them if that's what ur talking about. This should have been handled at the local level through zoning and it would've never gotten to this point I don't think....maybe the folks woulda been out some $ tho by having to hire attorney's.....personally I woulda tied their ass up in court, ain't no damn hog farm of that magnitude gonna move within that kinda proximity to me without a serious legal fight


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

http://www.hecweb.org/about/our-impact/


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

somedevildawg said:


> Who's propaganda? All I looked at was the poor bastard that happened to have a huge hog farm move in next to them.....I don't know about the "help" they might be receiving from other parties, have no use for them if that's what ur talking about. This should have been handled at the local level through zoning and it would've never gotten to this point I don't think....maybe the folks woulda been out some $ tho by having to hire attorney's.....personally I woulda tied their ass up in court, ain't no damn hog farm of that magnitude gonna move within that kinda proximity to me without a serious legal fight


We have a Right to Farm law here. In that law it states basically, that a local government can pass ordinances to restrict a farming operation it sees fit. Numerous counties have CAFO ordinances making it nearly impossible to build a CAFO. Usually it's an over the top set back from property lines, dwellings, blue streams, rivers, towns and such.

Me, I make it a point to ask my neighbors if there are any problems. Smell, rumors, big trucks. I stay aware of wind direction when pumping effluent. A well managed waste handling system goes a long way.

I completely understand your concerns (did you vote for Clinton?) Concerns like yours are at the forefront of livestock and poultry producers. Not in my backyard.


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

somedevildawg said:


> Lol, but they don't stink......I would be pissed if I had a hog farm capable of putting out 38k GALLONS of manure A DAY.......that's a lot of shit!


If I had an operation capable of putting out 38k gallons of manure everyday I'd be DAMNED PROUD OF IT hehehe cause that's a shi!! and one should be be proud if the produce a lot of anything even if is only Shi!!


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

The bottom line in this case is this......these people were living there for years, the hog farm moves in and their property values, way of life and health diminishes......

The real question is.....how close is too close.

I was in a legal fight over a proposed development across the street from me, we are zoned Ag.....I won the fight and the first thing the guy said he was going to do (after losing) was move a bunch of his hogs onto the property. Told him to go ahead, been wanting to try some new pork recipes......and btw get your pocketbook ready there will be another fight in court. He passed and the land sits for sale......

Sometimes you have to fight for your way of life and your investment. In most cases that means putting your money where your mouth is........as soon as those zoning signs went up, I starting forming a posey to rebuke it, nobody wants a damned hog farm next to them.....


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

somedevildawg said:


> The bottom line in this case is this......these people were living there for years, the hog farm moves in and their property values, way of life and health diminishes......
> 
> The real question is.....how close is too close.
> 
> ...


And yet many like to eat pork, often the same people that don't want the hogs near them. Of course, who needs the farm, you can just get it at the grocery store.


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

Would I like a 8000 hog operation for my next door neighbor probably not. but and it is a big one, if the land is zoned for agriculture use then your s.o.l. get over it, hog farming is an agricultural use as far as I can tell no matter what the size of the operation. Farming is a business. No one goes into farming with the idea of losing money some go into this business with rose colored glasses on but soon learn the reality of the farming business. I don't agree with some of the practices of the Big Time Operators or the way some do business but as long as they are following the law who I am I to say they can't run their operations as they see fit.

In my opinion when we start telling farmers where and when and how they can farm we are one step closer being a COMMUNIST COUNTRY


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Thorim said:


> Would I like a 8000 hog operation for my next door neighbor probably not. but and it is a big one, if the land is zoned for agriculture use then your s.o.l. get over it, hog farming is an agricultural use as far as I can tell no matter what the size of the operation. Farming is a business. No one goes into farming with the idea of losing money some go into this business with rose colored glasses on but soon learn the reality of the farming business. I don't agree with some of the practices of the Big Time Operators or the way some do business but as long as they are following the law who I am I to say they can't run their operations as they see fit.
> 
> In my opinion when we start telling farmers where and when and how they can farm we are one step closer being a COMMUNIST COUNTRY


"we are one step closer being a COMMUNIST COUNTRY":

With all due respect, where have you been?

If you start comparing us to communism, we are way closer than you could ever imagine. Our politicians have been very adept in keeping the illusion of freedom at hand while quietly chipping away at it. Think ADC, Social Security, public education, Obamacare, Unemployment Insurance, price supports, and thousands of other programs that "help" the "less fortunate".

Any program that takes money from an individual and gives it to another individual is, by fundamental definition, communistic/socialistic.

Communism: "From each according to his ability, to each according to his need."

Many years ago, I learned in management to never make big changes--people get upset and rally against a big change. But, you can make little changes all day long and, while there might be a few grumblers, most people go along with the little change. Next week, another little change, the following week,...get the picture?

Ralph

In my mind, limited as it is, there is no difference between communism, socialism, or any other -ism.


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

rjmoses said:


> "we are one step closer being a COMMUNIST COUNTRY":
> 
> With all due respect, where have you been?
> 
> ...


 Ralph my friend your preaching to the choir all I did was observe that with each move the government makes we the people lose. I agree with everything you said till your last line there you lost your credibility with me on this matter "In my mind, limited as it is, there is no difference between communism, socialism, or any other -ism." What about *PATRIOTISM........*


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Thorim said:


> Ralph my friend your preaching to the choir all I did was observe that with each move the government makes we the people lose. I agree with everything you said till your last line there you lost your credibility with me on this matter "In my mind, limited as it is, there is no difference between communism, socialism, or any other -ism." What about *PATRIOTISM........*


Good point! I guess I overlooked some of the other "-isms".

I hope I didn't lose *all* credibility. 

Ralph


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

rjmoses said:


> Good point! I guess I overlooked some of the other "-isms".
> 
> I hope I didn't lose *all* credibility.
> 
> Ralph


Ralph, I have always found your post very credible informative and entertaining when they were meant to be and will continue to do so in the future, your a good man and the world needs good men.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Thorim said:


> Ralph, I have always found your post very credible informative and entertaining when they were meant to be and will continue to do so in the future, your a good man and the world needs good men.


Thorim:

Thank you.

Ralph


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

rjmoses said:


> Thorim:
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Ralph


Ralph:

You are Welcome my friend.

Thorim


----------

